# crabbing and bay fishing( jersey,delaware)



## deanerr2

Hi people, just wondering if anyone knows a campground near the bay where i can do some crabing and some fishing within walking distance, or better yet right in the campground itself. Also activities for my wife who doesn't care for fishing or crabbing. Im from PA so im looking for some place along New Jersey Delaware, or Maryland.


----------



## dogbone

Md : Frontiertown, Ocean city. On the bay with a crabbing and fishing pier. A lazy River and water park and wild west city. Free bus to OC or Assateauge Is. 
Castaway's, Ocean City. on the bay small docks for crabbing. Free bus to OC and Assateauge Is.
Assateauge Is State and National Park, Ocean City. Ocean front or
bay front. You can clam there. Beach for ocean swimming.

There are places near by to rent boats or go out on a fishing boat. The Bay Bee is a good boat for Fluke.

NJ : Cedar Creek Campground, Bayville. It's not within walking distance. There is a road a crossed from campground that takes you to a park. You can fish or crab there. They run canoe and rafting trips from the campground. Fairy close to Seaside and Island Beach. Both have boardwalks. A lot of stores on Rt 9.


----------



## deanerr2

Thanks, sounds alot better than what i found so far!


----------



## RooCamper

a bit further South from Ocean City.. is Cherrystone Campground.. has several piers to crab/fish from..right on the Bay.. beautiful campground..Adult pool .. seperate from the other kids pools.. craft store, and crafting classes..always weekend "events"..


----------

